# Worth a shot!



## Mollymcgucre (Dec 16, 2016)

Want to join for 2017-18 season. I prefer a location either in the NW Georgia or Middle Georgia region. Something within a three hour one way destination from Dalton Georgia. I have deer hunted for over 35 years. I am currently 56 years old. I would appreciate an opportunity to participate with a well run and FRIENDLY group of like minded outdoor fanatics. I am not afraid to sweat to get food plots planted or walk the boundaries to post signs. I enjoy the hunt experience and trying different ways to improve that experience. I believe I have evolved into what Aldo Leopold would call a conservationist. I would prefer a club with some acreage and moderate to low numbers membership. I do have a tractor with implements and am willing to help with property maintenance needs. Drain the Swamp!


----------



## Mollymcgucre (Dec 30, 2016)

ttt


----------

